# If you were stuck on a deserted island for 30 days....



## Sunny (Oct 15, 2011)

If you were stuck on a deserted Island for 30 days, and you could only take 4 things. What would they be?

1.) Water (I’ve seen Castaway. No way am I trying to live on coconut milk!)
2.) iPod (I'll write my own stories in the sand for reading material)
3.) sunscreen (I'd be burnt to a crisp in a matter of 20 minutes)
4.) Lighter (Obviously I would never get flint to work, or rubbing 2 sticks together. A lighter seems to be the easier choice.)


----------



## Eluixa (Oct 15, 2011)

One, my medication, or I'd not be surviving.
Two, an axe, for the coconuts.
Three, I like the idea of a lighter, being that I like my fish cooked.
Four, my man.


----------



## Bluesman (Oct 15, 2011)

1  A kindle which holds thousands of books.....cunning huh 

2  Ipad would seem like a good idea.

3  A top chef to cook me some good grub

4  A blow up doll for those lonely nights !!! haha


----------



## Bloggsworth (Oct 15, 2011)

On a purely practical note; how would you refill your lighter and recharge your Kindle/iPad?

Never mind that, if it's Sunny in the picture, she could light my fire, or a magnifying glass if she goes off me; a large casserole dish + Complete works of Shakespeare...


----------



## Olly Buckle (Oct 15, 2011)

It says deserted Island, not necessarily a desert island, or even one without provisions, can I have a quite nice hospitable island and luxury items please?

If I may I would like, my medication, a solar powered laptop, spongy soled trainers, and tea.

If not I want my medication, a survival kit, an Oxfam family emergency shelter, and a respectful and attentive young acolyte.


----------



## KangTheMad (Oct 16, 2011)

I think a set of something counts as one item, so the first one would be:

Foxfire 1 2 &3 - Great books, written in the late 60's, instruction on how to do everything from snare a rabbit, to building a log cabin to making moonshine.

Leatherman (Given time, I could make stone tools to make other stuff, but this speeds up the process and grater precision)



I'm stumped for the rest. I can drink coconut milk (It's sterile, unlike whatever water I may find, and has nutrients), I could easily make a fishing spear for food, plus whatever plants may be on the island. Building a shelter would keep me busy for a day or two, then I would fart around hunting, making more stuff (table, stool, bed etc)


Aha, a videocamera. Take that, Bear Grylls and your hotel between filming.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Oct 16, 2011)

A ship, some provisions, a map and a compass would be fine, then I could just go home and have/do whatever I want again.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 16, 2011)

30 days is barely enough time to get a decent brew laid down... so... 

14 crates of lager
A cow, preserved into meal-sized portions.
A 50L propane tank with attached burner
A pan.


----------



## Rob (Oct 16, 2011)

Sunny said:


> If you were stuck on a deserted Island for 30 days, and you could only take 4 things. What would they be?



[1] An Asda superstore.

[2] My wife.

[3] My wife's credit card.

[4] The internet, to give me something to do while my wife is shopping.


----------



## Nacian (Oct 16, 2011)

haha...you are  going to be busy indeed on your island/


----------



## DAAR84 (Oct 18, 2011)

Holy Qur'an
Prayer rug
Axe or Machete 
Lighter


----------



## Die Oldhaetunde (Oct 21, 2011)

Sunny,
Nacian,
Candid Petunia,
Karaoke Machine.


----------



## Zootalaws (Oct 21, 2011)

yeah, you could easily get coconuts to ferment in just a couple of days or so


----------



## Sunny (Oct 21, 2011)

I love karaoke! I must warn you though, my singing voice is not all that pleasent! In fact, when I used to go to the karaoke bars with my friends, they wouldn't let me sing with them. They'd only dedicate the songs to me! The meanies!!! One time they were so mean, they did let me get up and sing with them... Only I didn't know they all turned off their mic's and I was the only one singing! Bah, whatev. I was too drunk to care! ha ha.



Die Oldhaetunde said:


> Sunny,
> Nacian,
> Candid Petunia,
> Karaoke Machine.


----------



## elite (Oct 21, 2011)

Since I'll be stuck for 30 days, bringing water would be pointless; I'd need a way to drink water from the sea. Electronics wouldn't last longer than a few days, so they are not an option either.

1- this: How to Turn Salt Water Into Drinking Water - wikiHow

2- a knife

3- a lighter

4- impermeable suit (boots and robe)

With this I'd have all the basics to survive for a while.


----------



## Winston (Oct 22, 2011)

Easy:

1) A Magic Lamp

2) "Jeannie" (as in the genie from "I Dream of Jeannie")

3) errr...

4) (censored)


----------



## philistine (Jan 8, 2012)

Interesting thread. Assuming this is more a convenient segueway to discover something about our personalities, rather than what is effectively a good collection of items for core survival, I'd choose the following:

1. My _soi-disant 'book of knowledge'_: a collection of poetical excerpts, quotes, epigrams _et al _that I've amassed. I actually have two of these now.
2. This is two items, really, though the absolutely required pen and paper. 
3. Brylcreem. 
4. Glasses


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Jan 8, 2012)

1) Electrical things
2) Electrical things
3) Electrical things
4) Potatoe.


----------



## Tom (Jan 9, 2012)

1. Boxset of LOST.
2. A doctor who takes control, and though gets a few of the group kills, does it because it's his DESTINY.
3. A fat guy to humour me while I delve into the secrets of the Island.
4. Polar bear biscuits.


----------



## felix (Jan 9, 2012)

Personally I think that four things is being too generous, but if I had the choice:

1. Sturdy boots.
2. Knife.
3. In Search of Lost Time by Marcel Proust.
4. A barrel of cabernet sauvignon.

Edit: Of course, the wine would take priority if I was allowed a single item.


----------



## philistine (Jan 9, 2012)

felix said:


> Personally I think that four things is being too generous, but if I had the choice:
> 
> 1. Sturdy boots.
> 2. Knife.
> ...



I've been trying to find a copy of that on the cheap for some time. Alas...


----------



## qwertyman (Jan 9, 2012)

Harrods.


----------



## felix (Jan 9, 2012)

philistine said:


> I've been trying to find a copy of that on the cheap for some time. Alas...



Well indeed, it's a ridiculously priced work. Having said that, there's no shortage of pages. And being stranded for a week wouldn't be long enough. I'd gladly be left for a year or so if it meant that I could take those items along.


----------



## philistine (Jan 9, 2012)

felix said:


> Well indeed, it's a ridiculously priced work. Having said that, there's no shortage of pages. And being stranded for a week wouldn't be long enough. I'd gladly be left for a year or so if it meant that I could take those items along.



Aye. The Everyman addition is held in high esteem, though it'll set you back half a ton, at the very least. What is it, a combined 2,500 pages? 

Either that, or we could run through Matthew Henry's _commentary on the whole bible _(I'm not kidding; the whole damn thing)...


----------



## felix (Jan 9, 2012)

Something of that order, I hear that some older volumes have a combined page count of over 3500. 

The whole thing? Jesus. 

We could try. I can't say how long it'd take for that wine to disappear, in that case.


----------



## j.w.olson (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm assuming it's a deserted desert island that had the usual foliage, animal life, etc. These are probably the top six items I would bring, in order. I know the topic said four, but I felt the other two were important.


1. Flint Lighter
2. Hatchet (like a knife, but it can hammer!)
3. Clothing (outdoorsy clothing. Hah, those of you who didn't say this will be exposed. Yes, this is my third choice.)
4. Towel (always know where your towel is)
5. A roll of twine.
6. Waterskin


----------



## CFFTB (Jan 9, 2012)

> I've been trying to find a copy of that on the cheap for some time. Alas...



Not sure if this is considered cheap, but I converted Amazon to UK for you. The Strand NYC has some, but not all of them & I don't know what their shipping charges out of the country would be.


Amazon.co.uk: in search of lost time: Books



Search Results for in search of lost time - Page 1 at Strand Books


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jan 9, 2012)

1. A really hot, strong guy, perhaps from Survivor.
2. Water, assuming I couldn't find any clean water on the island. 
3. A really good survival book.
4. A lighter.


----------



## Rustgold (Jan 9, 2012)

You can keep your bush survival toys, I'd only need one item :

*1 :* A fully stocked Woolworths (or substitute for another national supermarket).


----------



## DanielR1994 (Jan 9, 2012)

Considering the need to survive
1. Fresh Water
2. Enough food to last
3. 10 Changes of clothes
4. Lighter


----------



## Sunny (Jan 9, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> 1. A really hot, strong guy, perhaps from Survivor.


I definitely think Ozzy (Survivor) would be your best bet... He'd be able to feed you so much fish, you'd think you were at Red Lobster for the month. And well, when he's cleaned up, he's actually really good-looking!
 ;0)


----------



## Vedil (Jan 10, 2012)

Some food 
A weapon 
Infinite ammo (preferably a bandanna) 
A guide on how to survive a zombie apocalypse
A camera to document my experience 

A zombie apocalypse or some other kind of mass pandemic is the only reason I would be on an desert island anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol, Ozzy is definitely a choice, though he looks a lot like Russell Brand with the long hair and beard. Blugh.


----------



## ppsage (Jan 10, 2012)

philistine said:


> I've been trying to find a copy of that on the cheap for some time. Alas...



Marcel Proust - In Search of Lost Time - AbeBooks

U. K. suppliers but _to u. s. a._ shipping charges, so maybe cheaper. Kind of mix and match.


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2012)

Dreamworx95 said:


> Lol, Ozzy is definitely a choice, though he looks a lot like Russell Brand with the long hair and beard. Blugh.



Yes I was not a fan of the girly braids either. ;0)... maybe he's funny like Russell Brand?


----------



## Kyle R (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd bring an ostrich, so I could chase it around all day, a monkey, to chase when I got tired of chasing the ostrich, a cell phone that has no reception, so I can throw it at the ostrich or monkey, and a carton of ice cream, so that I'll save it until I'm absolutely starving and have no other option, and then I open it it'll be all melted and just gloop into the sand and on my lap, and I can yell "WHyyy.. WhhYYyyyyyyyy~~~"


----------



## Sunny (Jan 10, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I'd bring an ostrich, so I could chase it around all day, a monkey, to chase when I got tired of chasing the ostrich, a cell phone that has no reception, so I can throw it at the ostrich or monkey, and a carton of ice cream, so that I'll save it until I'm absolutely starving and have no other option, and then I open it it'll be all melted and just gloop into the sand and on my lap, and I can yell "WHyyy.. WhhYYyyyyyyyy~~~"



You are one of kind... I'll give you that!!!! LOL


----------



## candid petunia (Jan 10, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I'd bring an ostrich, so I could chase it around all day, a monkey, to chase when I got tired of chasing the ostrich, a cell phone that has no reception, so I can throw it at the ostrich or monkey, and a carton of ice cream, so that I'll save it until I'm absolutely starving and have no other option, and then I open it it'll be all melted and just gloop into the sand and on my lap, and I can yell "WHyyy.. WhhYYyyyyyyyy~~~"


Hahaha you're crazy. :joker:


----------



## felix (Jan 10, 2012)

KyleColorado said:


> I'd bring an ostrich, so I could chase it around all day, a monkey, to chase when I got tired of chasing the ostrich, a cell phone that has no reception, so I can throw it at the ostrich or monkey, and a carton of ice cream, so that I'll save it until I'm absolutely starving and have no other option, and then I open it it'll be all melted and just gloop into the sand and on my lap, and I can yell "WHyyy.. WhhYYyyyyyyyy~~~"



I hereby withdraw my previous requests and substitute a requisition for a single item; a telescope with which to watch Kyle from my own island.


----------



## Dramatism (Jan 10, 2012)

1. A thing that could sift water to make it clean (I've heard they exist for real, and that thing was in a sci fi novel I read once when a girl was traveling in the wilderness)
2. laptop (we're saying that we're stranded, so I could just keep it in a clean, dry place, and it would have to have wi fi.  I could write for fun!)
3. a toolbox (I am not mechanically savvy or anything- or whatever you want to call it, but I'm sure I'd find it necessary)
4. A chicken and hen (I could make a fence, feed them, and after they've reproduced, I could have chicken and I'd have eggs...)


----------

